# 2nd Annual Bethany Wines Memorial Fishing Tournament



## Milwaukee (Dec 5, 2007)

July 17,18 at the Freeport Community House. Check out our website for all the details. This is a 100% entry payback tournament. Our Raffle tickets are printed and ready to be sold!! First ticket drawn will be a 2015 Polaris Ranger Crew with a 2015 6'x12' Ranch King trailer. Then in random order the next 4 tickets drawn will be for a Fully guided 2 person trip & 1 nights stay to Hackberry Rod & Gun Club, Custom made open top steak cooker built by the Brazoria County Sheriffs Office, A 2 Basket Stainless Steel Fish Fryer with everything needed to fry fish & a Bubba Blade, A weekend RV Rental from M&G Trailer Ranch. Tickets are $100 each and only 500 will be sold. Text me at 979-285-8780 or 979-665-5002 or PM me here if interested in purchesing ticktets or info on the tournament. www.bethanywinesfishingtournament.com and also on Facebook


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 5, 2007)

July 17,18 at the Freeport Community House. Check out our website for all the details. This is a 100% entry payback tournament. Our Raffle tickets are going fast!! First ticket drawn will be a 2015 Polaris Ranger Crew with a 2015 6'x12' Ranch King trailer. Then in random order the next 4 tickets drawn will be for a Fully guided 2 person trip & 1 nights stay to Hackberry Rod & Gun Club, Custom made open top steak cooker built by the Brazoria County Sheriffs Office, A 2 Basket Stainless Steel Fish Fryer with everything needed to fry fish & a Bubba Blade, A weekend RV Rental from M&G Trailer Ranch. Tickets are $100 each and only 500 will be sold. Text me at 979-285-8780 or 979-665-5002 or PM me here if interested in purchesing ticktets or info on the tournament. www.bethanywinesfishingtournament.com and also on Facebook


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 5, 2007)

*Raffle ticket*

Here is a copy of our Raffle Ticket!!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 5, 2007)

*2nd Annual Bethany Wines Memorial Fishing Tournament July 17,18*

Sign up starts Monday July 13!! We still have some raffle tickets left. Going fast though. 100% payback on the entry fees. Food, music and much more!!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 5, 2007)

We have just added a 12 hour 12 person offshore fishing trip with Bluefin Charters in Freeport Tx to the raffle ticket above. This will push the $20,000 mark in merchindise on this $100 ticket!! A big THANK YOU goes out to Bluefin Charters. We will be signing people up for the tournament at Rossco's Outdoor in Clute Tx starting Monday July 13. We will have the raffle tickets & T-Shirts there to sell as well. If you can't make it but want a ticket call me or PM me and i will get it to you. My number is listed on the website. bethanywinesfishingtournament.com and also on FB. Thanks for the support that all the 2 coolers have shown us so far!!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 5, 2007)

*Results 2nd Annual Bethany Wines Memorial Fishing Tournament*

We would like to thank all the people that were involved in making this years tournament a HUGE success. Without people like yourselves we could not make this happen. We gave out almost $5000 in prize money this year. Not to bad for a 1 day tournament. And the fish were not too shabby either.

Redfish weights were 1st 9.27 2nd 9.24 3rd 8.93
Trout weights were 1st 7.24 2nd 6.31 3rd 5.28
Flounder weights were 1st 4.56 2nd 4.51 3rd 4.45

Please visit our website for pictures from the tournament. It will be updated this week. Thanks again to 2 Cool and all the 2 Coolers that came out to show their support. We will see you next year on July 16 & 17. www.bethanywinesfishingtournament.com


----------

